# safety pin



## rusita preciosa

I'm curious, what do you call the *safety pin* in your language?
http://newzstreet.com/noida/files/2010/04/safety_pin.jpg

Russian: *английская булавка* /angliyskaya bulavka/ - English pin


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: veiligheidsspeld
(veiligheid: safety; speld: pin)

Frank


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

zavírací špendlík (closing pin)


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

- hakaneula (catch pin, clasp pin)
- lukkoneula (lock pin) (a more rare word)


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish: Çengelli iğne [Hooked pin]*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's called «παραμάνα», (para'mana _f._), a Venetian loanword: _Paraman_ (a similar tool used for the sewing together of sailcloth panels to build the ship's sail)


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:
*"épingle de sûreté" *(literal translation)
*"épingle de / à nourrice" *(= nanny's pin, as they were used by nannies and mothers to hold swaddling clothes together)


----------



## ElFrikiChino

In Italian is like in French: *spilla da balia* (nanny's pin)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: безопасна игла.


----------



## Juan Nadie

In Spanish that would be: imperdible (unlosable, you can't lose it)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Juan Nadie said:


> In Spanish that would be: imperdible (unlosable, you can't lose it)


How do you say "pin" in this case? alfiler imperdible? horquillo imperdible?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

rusita preciosa said:


> How do you say "pin" in this case? alfiler imperdible? horquillo imperdible?



I believe they just say "imperdible". I never heard of "_algo_ imperdible".


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: alfinete.


----------



## Saluton

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: безопасна игла.


It means "safe needle" literally, I can understand


----------



## Orlin

saluton said:


> it means "safe needle" literally, i can understand


 
Совершенно очевидно и поэтому вообще не считал необходимым поставить буквальный перевод - я был полностью уверен, что русскому топик стартеру это было бы ясно.


----------



## Saluton

The topic is for everyone, not just for the OP


----------



## Juan Nadie

rusita preciosa said:


> Juan Nadie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Spanish that would be: imperdible (unlosable, you can't lose it)
> 
> 
> 
> How do you say "pin" in this case? alfiler imperdible? horquillo imperdible?
Click to expand...

Well, pin would be "alfiler" and hairpin for "horquilla", but a safety pin is just, as ElFrikiChino pointed out, "imperdible". If you say "alfiler imperdible" is not wrong, but it is not used.

I find more interesting the "English pin", which would be something like this?  That in Spanish would be a "chapa"(badge/metal sheet), also known as "pin".
Seriously, later inventor Walter Hunt was from USA, so any idea about why English?


----------



## bibax

German:  *Sicherheitsnadel*, die

In Czech we say also *zichrhajcka* colloquially.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Juan Nadie said:


> I find more interesting the "English pin", which would be something like this?


No, "English pin" is safety pin in Russian. I do not know why. It could have been invented in America, but came into Russia through English merchants. I'll ask on the Russian forum and report back if we come up with the answer.


----------



## rusita preciosa

bibax said:


> German: *Sicherheitsnadel*, die
> 
> In Czech we say also *zichrhajcka* colloquially.


What is the literal translation of these?


----------



## Orlin

Я попробую ответить: если я не ошибаюсь, по-немецки Sicherheit = сигурность/безопасность и предполагаю, что это следует быть что-то вроде "безопасная игла/булавса(?)" - к сожалению мои познания немецкого языка очень ограничены. А чешское слово выглядит просто заимствованным из немецкого.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Juan Nadie said:


> Seriously, later inventor Walter Hunt was from USA, so any idea about why English?


So, here it goes: the American Walter Hunt invented and patented the safety pin, but immediately sold the patent. I guess, in the 1800s the IP protection was not what it is today, so a Brit Charles Rowley also patented and actually commercialized it. 
BTW, Rowley's comapny is still in business today, although they now sell curtain rods and accessories.
http://www.charlesrowley.co.uk/

Yay! I learned something new today!


----------



## Juan Nadie

Wow, rusita preciosa, thank you for the effort. My Russian is as rusty as the one of my online translator.

So, from a pin to a rod... they supersized it!


----------



## kusurija

Japanese:

 安全ピン[anzenpin] (safety pin)

Czech:
_also_ Spínací špendlík

Lithuanian:
Žiogelis, (little Catydid/bush-cricket) _or _grafkė


----------

